# Chinese wrestling



## wiz cool c (Dec 27, 2015)

a little introduction to chinese wrestling aka shuai jiao,for those who are interested


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 28, 2015)

Pretty cool. Looks a lot like Judo.


----------



## wiz cool c (Dec 28, 2015)

yes most of the throws in judo are in shuai jiao, shuai jiao's history is a lot older though. there are also many solo drills and many traditional weight training skills as well as some other unique performance aspects to it. they also do some acrobatics as part of their break fall routine.


----------



## wiz cool c (Dec 28, 2015)

there is also a difference when sparring in the two. because of the short sleeve jackets shuai jiao becomes a much closer game that relies on a lot of grip work. the off balancing part of the game also relies on a lot of strength. where in judo the grip is not as important cause you can still move around more even when being grabbed, and the off balancing part is very critical.


----------



## wiz cool c (Dec 28, 2015)

there is also a difference when sparring in the two. because of the short sleeve jackets shuai jiao becomes a much closer game that relies on a lot of grip work. the off balancing part of the game also relies on a lot of strength. where in judo the grip is not as important cause you can still move around more even when being grabbed, and the off balancing part is very critical.


----------



## greytowhite (Jan 15, 2016)

Aye, shuaijiao was one of the major influences along with xingyi on the Cheng bagua I practice. Love the stuff that I read from John Wang and looking at the practice of shuaijiao guys I'm constantly inspired.


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 16, 2016)

I really enjoy the incorporation of Shuai Jiao into Chinese kickboxing/MMA.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 16, 2016)

greytowhite said:


> Aye, shuaijiao was one of the major influences along with xingyi on the Cheng bagua I practice. Love the stuff that I read from John Wang and looking at the practice of shuaijiao guys I'm constantly inspired.



You will find Shuaijiao in varying degrees in all Chinese martial arts. I trained a little Cheng Style Bagua and you do find a nice amount of shuaijiao in Cheng Baguazhang , but that is because Cheng Ting Hua was a Shuaijiao guy before he went to study with Dong Haichuan. And there is a fair amount of it in Xingyiquan too, if you know where to look .


----------

